# Video of last years deer hunt.



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Thought I would share a little video of the buck I took last year on one of my places.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey thanks.....so which farm did you take the buck from ????? The one where they grow all those nuts....the...Nut Farm ?

Good one


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

On a call said:


> Hey thanks.....so which farm did you take the buck from ????? The one where they grow all those nuts....the...Nut Farm ?
> 
> Good one


From El Rancho My Own Little World


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

How little is it ? Nice truck by the way...I need one for my hunting/trapping trailer.

Where did you come up with the nice ride ?


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Tonkaville Truck Center.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I take it you are the one with the moustache ? Just trying to put a face to the posts.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Same moustache, same hat.


----------



## camoisacolor (Jul 18, 2010)

Nice, you didn't even dent the grill....


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Road kill at its best...Had a freind once who never shot a buck for years....on the way home after the last day of the season it was dark...guess what he got on his way home with his truck.

Not saying your nice buck was a road kill though


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Like YD says, I recognize the driver with the mustache but am really disappointed in the deer, as the saying goes-- Every things bigger in Texas, Hmmm, I'll have to rethink that phrase!!!!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

ROFL! Love it!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

camoisacolor said:


> Nice, you didn't even dent the grill....


I see you are a new member camoisacolor. Welcome, thought you might join.


----------

